# Some of my latest



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## MrV2u (Jun 23, 2014)

Awesome work


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. The football one is my favorite.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

A couple new double wides I've made. The green one is a lightning bolt that was mirrored to give somewhat of a chevron effect.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. I really like the red, white, and blue bracelet.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the second one.


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

Love the red white and blue one


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

Are those hex nut in the last one?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes those are hex nuts.


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

Those look awesome man


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

. This is my newest creation. I call it the Double Genoese Thin Blue Line. I literally made two identical (but mirrored) all black Genoese bracelets, then joined them together with cross stitched blue cord. Then I ran black through the outer holes of each Genoese just to fill them in and give a more solid look overall. This is the widest bracelet I've yet made, and I love it!  It's also the first bracelet I've done with two buckles. It's a little harder to get on and off, but not overly so.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments, gang! I keep trying to learn more, and hopefully create more. This last idea just happened to pop into my head as I was patrolling the night before last. 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

Love it man I know a few guys that love their doubles I made in thin blue and thine red


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

This one has been my top seller. I do them in 95 and 325 cord for necklaces and keychains.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never made a cross with anything but 550 paracord.


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

The 95 can get tricky but it's not much harder really


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never used any 95 cord before. Where did you buy yours from?


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

I actually got it at hobby lobby


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey ForeverBlue232 - I really like the rainbow bracelet pictured next to the bracelet
with the hex nuts. Could you share how you made that one?
Also what colors you used and what weave?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ArkieParacordProducts said:


> I actually got it at hobby lobby


I never been to Hobby Lobby before.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

This is my pic tutorial. Here's the finished end just melting all six strands.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

It's a six color fishtail. Red, bright orange, yellow, neon green, royal blue, purple.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. Where did you get your jig ftom?


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

I found it on FleaBey for $21.00 plus change plus free shipping.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh ok.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, I did it! I made the rainbow fishtail bracelet that ForeverBlue232
showed in this thread. It took some research and studying his photos
and also some experimenting, but it turned out really nice. It required
about two feet of each color, plus 2 feet of black to make the four
longitudinal backbone strands. Since it is somewhat thicker than a
basic Cobra weave, I recommend adding about 3/16" to 1/4" in overall
length to what you normally use. I would *not* try this without using a jig.
My biggest difficulty was keeping the weave tight while you make it.
If you ever let go while making it, it comes loose and requires a lot of
tightening to get going again. Quite a challenge, but I learned a lot 
and it sure is a great looking bracelet. Thanx to ForeverBlue232
for supplying the photos and info.


----------



## kat (Aug 3, 2014)

That's a cool looking bracelet. I love the colors of it.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. When are you going to show us your finished work Nelson?


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

Whenever I can get my 12 year old grandson to come over and post a photo for me. I'm afraid that I am technologically challenged.f


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

It's easy to take pics if your using a smartphone and post the pic here. Once you learn you will be taking and posting pics all the time.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, it was tough keeping that one tight. My fingers were ready for a break afterward, and during for that matter.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Two Autism Awareness designs. Second is a weave called Scrappy Puzzle that I found in a group on Facebook.
















Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Where did you get the puzzle piece charm from?

I like the design of the second bracelet.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I got the puzzle charm on eBay. I got a ten pack of them.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

A new Thin Blue Line Hex Nut Cobra bracelet.
















Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. I wonder how well the blue color would last during normal wearing of the bracelet.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Well at least the color is the whole way through, and not a coating. I think sunlight is more of a risk to color than wear.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

The nuts are some kind of poly or vinyl material.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Solomon's Fire.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ForeverBlue232 said:


> View attachment 950
> Solomon's Fire.


Nice looking bracelet and nice choice of colors.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Double wide cobra paracord watch strap.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^^ I like the black and gold bracelet.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

If you're talking about the Len's Original, that actually navy blue and gold. I do like that one but it was brutal on my hands to tie and keep it tight enough.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

You do come up with some interesting weaves and color combinations.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Lately I've been making more in local sports/school team colors in hopes it drums up more sales.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ForeverBlue232 said:


> Lately I've been making more in local sports/school team colors in hopes it drums up more sales.


That's a good idea.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Another hex nut design.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like those blue hex nuts. 

Do they come in red?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome inspiration. Makes me want to buy more paracord and start to experiment more. I really liked that black and blue bracelet with two buckles.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Three versions of the Sanctified bracelet. The first is the original weave, done in tie-dye cord. The second is a wide version with white glow in the dark cord and 95 cord accents. The third is an extra wide version done in a Thin Blue Line theme. That one is absolutely massive on the wrist. It's the same width as the double Genoese Thin Blue Line I made before, but it's thicker. 








































Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow the last one is one of the awesomest bracelets I have ever seen.


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does that glow in the dark stuff work? I've always been curious,also can you discuss a little about how you make that wide one?


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nicely done ForeverBlue232!


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

The glow cord works, but not for long. It's not as good as the lume on my watches. The glow cord I got is from china. I haven't tried US made glow cord yet, so I don't know if that holds a charge better or not.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Sheriff's Dept. Wide Sanctified. I wanted to make one to match the uniform shirt and patches of Sheriff's Depts. here in Indiana.
















Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. I really like the design.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

That's really impressive! You da man!


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Is that a design you have come up with yourself or is there instructions someware?


----------



## GoSlo (Oct 18, 2014)

That looks great! What do you have going on there with the thin yellow (or gold) accent cord? That detail really makes it, is it like a micro cord or something?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

GoSlo said:


> That looks great! What do you have going on there with the thin yellow (or gold) accent cord? That detail really makes it, is it like a micro cord or something?


I thought that yellow was part of the gray cord.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Yeah that's yellow micro. I wish it showed up better than it did. Maybe 95 cord is better for this kind of bracelet than the micro?


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Fin, get on YouTube and look up modified sanctified or wide sanctified. I used a couple different videos to figure it out.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup found it


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-WEd0N5UoQ

This still doesn't answer all the questions, but will get you a bit closer.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

That's the one I found, gona try it now after dinner. Got some more cord and some buckles this morning


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Done. Will post in my own thread (todays achievement)


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

To honor the NYPD officers that were murdered recently, I made this double wide cobra to look like the NYPD flag.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks almost exactly like the flag, good work.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's very nice looking.


----------



## BYork (Jul 13, 2014)

That's a really cool idea, and looks amazing too!


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I'm already planning for our big St. Patrick's Day Party at the FOP lodge next month. I figured I needed a good bracelet to wear for it, and not just one of my green bracelets I've already made. I decided to make another double wide cobra flag. Here's my Ireland flag bracelet.















Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I really like that. Nice work.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Great work really like the flag idea


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I may be a cop, but I have love for my firefighter brothers and sisters. For them, here is my Turnout Gear bracelet. I'm going to make a black version as well since some FD's have black turnout gear.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

That is awesome, they are going to love those


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow great work that's awesome


----------

